# Crossing HM x HMPK to help form?



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Someone on a different thread had said something about crossing halfmoons with halfmoon plakats to get better fin form....would this really work? Since long fin is dominant, would it actually give you long finned fry with better fin spread/rays ? I have 2 HMPK males, and currently no hmpk females, only hm, and was wondering what I would get with the cross.


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The IBC had a discussion on this recently on BB on Yahoo.

Long fin isn't dominant. Most betta genes are semi-dominant.

You'll get fish that are half and half. Not long fin, not short fin. 

I've done it and produced some of the best bettas I've ever bred.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

REALLY? so what was the outcome? how were they better? What did you end up doing with them? Crossing them back, or to their sibling, or with another fish with better form? I am very interested in this!


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

The line died out. However the body type was very nice (perfect torpedo shape) and branching was at least four rays in all fish.

Their dad WAS from Karen Mac Auley so that might explain why they turned out so nice.

I only have one female from the line left.


----------



## indianabetta (May 3, 2012)

Are you breeding her? Do you have a picture of her?


----------



## MrVampire181 (May 12, 2009)

No pics. I'm trying to keep everything secret right now (mad scientist). She's green with burgundy fins. Very nice. Not a HM but has four ray branching.

I might breed her. She is over one year old though.


----------

